# Brown Baby Boots



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Chenille yarn  bulky DPNs size 5 Top down construction
CO 22 and join to knit in the round. 
Knit until boot top is 2 ½ inches tall. Adjust your stitches so that the first needle has 8, the center has 6, the last has 8. 
Knit 8 st from the first needle,* knit the 6 center st- turn and purl the 6 center st. * repeat 4 times. Turn and knit the 6 one more time. This forms the top of the foot. 
Pick up and knit 5 st along the side of the top of the foot. Knit the 8 st on the first needle and the 8 st on the last needle. Pick up and knit 5 st. on the other side of the top of the foot. You are now at the beginning of your rounds. (32 st. total) 
Rounds 1-7 - Knit
Round 8 - Purl  This forms a ridge at the base of the boot before you begin decreases for the sole.
Round 9 - K2T, K 2, K2T, K 10, K2T, K 2, K2T, K 8, K2T
Round 10  K 4, K2T, K 10, K2T, K2T, K 9
Round 11  K2T, K2T, K 7, K2T, K 2, K2T, K 8
Round 12 - K2T, K8, K2T
At this point, you can weave the seam using Kitchener stitch (you need to move one stitch from one of the needles to the other to have 9 on each needle) or knit one more round and sew the seam. Weave in the ends. 

I hope this makes sense. Its my first attempt at writing a pattern for others to follow. You can use this pattern to knit boots for gifting or selling but do not sell the pattern.
Carole Valenzuela 
September 14, 2012


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for that. Looking forward to giving them a go.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you ,what size are they ?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, they sure are cute, and it would be easy to make them bigger. Look forward to making them.
Very generous of you!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> Thank you ,what size are they ?


6 - 12 months but my yarn was from Big Lots and I'm not sure of the gauge. The sole was 4 1/2 inches long


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Great work. They look nice and warm.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Very Cute -- going to make a pair in pink and one in purple for the granddaughters. Then 2 pairs in brown for the grandsons.

Joyce


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern! They look simple and really warm for little feet.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for this cute pattern. I knit them and sewed some fluffy white yarn and made them look like Uggs.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sheri, those are adorable.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Sheri, those are adorable.


Thank you!!! It's been fun knitting these little things up for my niece's "Posy" doll.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso for the pattern and love the boots


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Carole, for the lovely baby boots. Appreciate your posting the pattern. They look great and I bet they feel warm and cozy, too!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thank you for the pattern..


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

What size needles did you use? (Pretty pattern by the way)
Also what brand chenille yarn did you use?


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Needle size 5 with bulky chenille so the fabric would be stiff. The yarn was from Big Lots so no name and nothing on the label.
Cute little blue boots with the white trim. I'll have to make some like that too.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Could you tell me how many yards of chenille you needed? I want to do some charity knitting for a shelter for Christmas and I have two small skeins of chenille with no label. (One skein each of two different colours). I'm wondering if I would have enough in one skein to make these boots.

Thanks.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I used one small skein of unknown yardage for each boot. Skein was the size of a sock yarn ball that makes only one sock. Since the chenille was so bulky, the yardage was probably low so I needed 2 skeins.


----------



## knitting fiend (Oct 8, 2012)

I love this pattern but can't download it as it doesn't say download anywhere on it & with my phone being my only internet connection that is my only way to download a pattern but its so so cute


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know how to format into a PDF file so I just typed it out. You just copy it to a word program or notepad from your accessories and print. I'll have to figure it out someday and get with the program.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Great pattern, I'llbe knitting some for a new grandbaby


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

OMG so cute! LOVE them in the chenille.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

Gosh, they are adorable!
Thanks for the pattern.


----------

